# Correct wheel hub/bearing for stock 18" rims (2015 Cruze LTZ w/RS)



## Smacker626 (Nov 6, 2019)

My front driver's side wheel bearing is on its way out and I need to replace it. I'm planning on doing the front set just to be safe.

I checked a few parts stores for the assembly and I can only find it for 15" or 16" rims.

I googled it and searched this forum as well, but I haven't figured out if there's a different assembly for 18" rims or if I'm supposed to use one of these two.

Can someone fill me in?

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard

All of the stock rims for for the gasser Cruzes are interchangeable. Should have no bearing on your choice (pun intended). If you have a diesel, same thing different hubs though.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Smacker626 (Nov 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard
> 
> All of the stock rims for for the gasser Cruzes are interchangeable. Should have no bearing on your choice (pun intended). If you have a diesel, same thing different hubs though.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thank you .


----------

